# Giving Injections



## SheepGirl (Nov 10, 2013)

SheepGirl submitted a new resource:

Giving Injections - Learn how to give IM and SQ injections



> _Disclaimer: I am not a vet and persons looking to give injections should seek out help from a trusted veterinarian as needed.
> _
> Follow the label directions for injection technique. Always give the amount specified. CD/T is usually 2 cc and is injected SQ.
> 
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## Legamin (Jan 15, 2022)

SheepGirl said:


> SheepGirl submitted a new resource:
> 
> Giving Injections - Learn how to give IM and SQ injections
> 
> ...


Great article!  Thanks for bringing stable, steady method to practice.  There is much discussion about injections ranging from those who believe in medicating for illness that ‘could happen’ and diseases that have never been an issue for their flock just to have a routine that meets the approval of their peers.  There are many of us who give the basic necessities after birth but must meet a strict non-mediation, non-vaccine, non-antibiotic regimen for very specific customers.  My own choice is to keep these sheep separate from the breeding flock so I can continue to treat basic health issues that come up.  The one modification i have made since starting is away from the individual syringe and to the auto loading repeater syringe.  I know there are some reasons not to use them but i do keep an alcohol soaked cushion at hand to “sterilize” in between each sheep’s injection. 
you hit all the basics and it is the right method for the average home sheep/goat/animal keeper.  It will work with dogs as well except the placement should be the flesh on the nape of the neck.
Thank You!!!


----------

